# Samba 2.2.8 as PDC for WinXPpro-Clients

## Mithi

I try to set up Samba 2.2.8 as PDC for some WinXP-boxes.

This is my smb.conf:

```

[global]

  debug timestamp = no

  netbios name = ANDUIN

  server string = Linux Server PDC on Samba %v

  domain logons = yes

  logon drive = p:

  logon home = \\%L\profiles\%U

  logon path = \\%L\profiles\%U

  os level = 99

  preferred master = yes

  security = user

  wins support = yes

  log level = 3

  log file = /home/mithi/samba.log

  domain master = yes

  workgroup = MIDDLEEARTH

  profile acls = yes

  socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

  local master = yes

  encrypt passwords = yes

  add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g workstations -s /bin false -m %u

[homes]

  comment = Home Directories

  browsable = no

  writeable = yes

[profiles]

  path = /home/samba/profiles

  writeable = yes

  browsable = no

  create mask = 0600

  directory mask = 0700

[netlogon]

  path = /home/netlogon

  read only = yes 

```

I can't join the domain MIDDLEEARTH with my XP boxes. But I can use the Network Neighbourhood to find my samba server. It requests my password and lets me access my shares. However joining the XP boxes to the domain fails.

When I try to I give my XP box my username/password I verified above. It gives me the error (in german, so I have to translate it): "While trying to join the domain "MIDDLEEARTH" the following error occured: The given user doesn't exist".

When I try it with a nonexisting username or password I get a different error: "While trying to join the domain "MIDDLEEARTH" the following error occured: Login failed: unknown username or wrong password"

Anyone got an idea whats wrong with my computers or maybe with me?

----------

## The Shadow Surfer

From the docs:

 *The Unofficial Samba HOWTO Samba PDC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6.3.4 Windows XP Professional
> 
> To allow Windows XP Professional to join a Samba Domain, you will need to first make the following changes to your registry and reboot:
> ...

 

If you want to use Roaming Profiles

 *The Unofficial Samba HOWTO Samba PDC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6.4.1 Roaming Profiles and Windows XP
> 
> Due to some changes introduced with Windows XP Service Pack 1/1a, you must choose one of the following methods regarding how you intend to implement Roaming Policies:
> ...

 

----------

## bruor

did you ever get this solved ?

----------

## kashani

I'm guessing that the original users has probably upgraded to Samba 3.x... it has been neearly three years since he posted.

kashani

----------

